# Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 - Messerundgang



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 - Messerundgang​*Wir waren eingeladen worden zur Messe AngelWelt Berlin - Zeit passte, also hin..

Und dann auch gleich nicht nur nen Messerundgang, sondern auch ein Video davon für euch gemacht.

Raubfischangler sind sicher auf ihre Kosten gekommen.

Viele bekannnte Experten waren vor Ort, Jörg Strehlow, Dietmar Isaiasch, Veit Wilde, Sebastian Hänel und viele weitere, und auch Rute und Rolle Chefredakteur Arnulf Ehrchen und Thomas Schlageter (Echolot Schlageter) waren nicht nur an Ständen, sondern es gab mit diesen ein rundes Vortragsprogramm im "Forum"..

Passende Technik ermöglichte, dass die breite Themenpalette gut rüberkam, die Vorträge waren, während wir da waren, auch immer gut besucht bzw. schlicht voll...

Die Themenbereiche Meeresangeln, Karpfen und Friedfisch wie auch Angelreisen haben Potential nach oben. 
Das hat auch die Messeleitung erkannt und will unter anderem mit einer Verkürzung der Messe auf 3 Tage mehr Ausstellern die Möglichkeit geben, sich zu präsentieren.

War anstrengend, bis wir überall durch waren (wir konnten leider nicht alle Aussteller interviewen, das wäre dann ein Video mit Spielfilmlänge).

Wir denken aber, dass wir ganz gut nen Querschnitt in unserem Video festhalten konnten und wünschen euch viel Spaß beim Video schauen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlyMWc6R9E8

[youtube1]zlyMWc6R9E8[/youtube1]

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 - Messerundgang*

Moin Moin

Ihr habt mal wieder einen tollen Job gemacht.



br nobbi


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 - Messerundgang*

THX
;-)))))


----------



## Franz_16 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 - Messerundgang*

Ja, war ein interessanter Messebesuch. 
Für Raubfischangler die gerne mit Kunstköder losziehen ist ziemlich viel geboten. Natürlich die ganzen Experten mit denen man mal locker plaudern kann , aber auch ein gutes Einkaufsangebot. Handgebaute Hardbaits, eine wahnsinnige Vielfalt an Gummiködern, aber auch z.B. echte Schnäppchen wie z.B. 8 Blinker für nen 10er. 

Zum Vortragsprogramm ist zu sagen, dass es gute Referenten gab, die gute Vorträge vorbereitet hatten. Hinzu kommt, und das ist leider überhauptnicht selbstverständlich, dass eine technische Umgebung für den Vortragsbereich aufgebaut war, die den Vorträgen gerecht wurde. Entsprechend waren die Vorträge auch besucht, selbst am Freitag Vormittag, wo traditionell eher nicht so viele Leute auf Messen unterwegs sind, konnten sich die Referenten einer großen Zuhörerschaft sicher sein.


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. November 2015)

*AW: Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 - Messerundgang*

am Freitag hätten wir uns unter den Zuhörern treffen können.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 - Messerundgang*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> am Freitag hätten wir uns unter den Zuhörern treffen können.



sehr sehr schade, dass wir uns nicht über den Weg gelaufen sind. 
Welchen Vortrag hast du dir angehört?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 - Messerundgang*

Mööönsch Knurri, hättesch auch mal "hier" rufen können..


----------



## RayZero (29. November 2015)

*AW: Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 - Messerundgang*

Super Video - tolle arbeit und dazu noch ein Schwabe in Berlin :vik:

Der Herr Isaiasch war ziemlich motiviert hm?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 - Messerundgang*

Ja, den Eindruck hatte ich...

Aber er war nicht der einzige Motivierte....


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. November 2015)

*AW: Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 - Messerundgang*

Ich habe mir mal den Vortrag von Veit Wilde angehört und dann habe ich mir ein paar neue Boote für den Velfjord angesehen. Auch zu sehen im Hintergrund bei euch im Film. 
Und ganz wichtig die vielen neuen Gummiköder die es auf dem Markt gibt und auch für das Angeln auf Pollack interessant sind, haben mein Interesse geweckt.. 
Hätte euch Beide auch gerne mal wieder getroffen. Für mich jedes Jahr eine der wichtigsten Messen in meiner Nähe. Ist einfach nicht so eng wie auf andere Messen.


----------



## Darket (29. November 2015)

*AW: Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 - Messerundgang*

Naja, ich fand dieses Jahr eher mau. Die Aussage über das breite Angebot für Kunstköderangler trifft schon zu, allerdings auch nur dafür. Für den Friedfischbereich war da so gut wie nix. Und  wenn ein stetig wachsender Anbieter und einer der Platzhirsche in Nordostdeutschland mit Stammfiliale in Berlin wie Angeljoe schon auf seine Präsenz verzichtet, heißt das finde ich schon was. 
Bzgl. der Preise fand ich das auch weitgehend eher so lala. War auf der Suche nach einer Penn Slammer Rolle. Gab's auch, so ab 100 Euro aufwärts. Die kriege ich (nicht nur online) sonst ab 70 Euro.

ABER: Die meiner Ansicht nach Schwäche Messe, ändert nix daran, dass ihr mal wieder nem tollen Job gemacht habt. Für Thomas mache ich sogar eine Ausnahme in Bezug auf Schwaben in Berlin.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 - Messerundgang*



Darket schrieb:


> Für Thomas mache ich sogar eine Ausnahme in Bezug auf Schwaben in Berlin.:q


Na also - geht doch ...
:m:m:m


----------



## Darket (29. November 2015)

*AW: Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 - Messerundgang*

Verrate es niemandem, aber ich mag sogar Spätzle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 - Messerundgang*

ha, erwischt!
;.-)))))))))


----------



## JasonP (30. November 2015)

*AW: Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 - Messerundgang*

Jetzt hat man auch eine Stimme zum Gesicht.

Ob das jetzt von Vor- oder Nachteil ist, sei mal dahin gestellt  :q
(kleiner Scherz)

Aber super Video #6

PS: Ich war dieses Jahr das erste dort, fand es aber nicht so toll. Hatte mir von der ganzen Messe mehr erhofft.


----------

